# Charc needs a projector now, too!



## Charc (Jan 19, 2008)

So to summarize:

Some hotshot alum working with some big-time producer (who I'll not name) is apparently footing the bill on a new mounted projector system for our mainstage/auditorium. The process is already underway, and we have a not-so-smart staff member spec'ing things out. I hope to bring some recommendations to him, and do the footwork on this proposal.

Some general outlines(note: all the measurements are *approximations*.):

Ambient light is a concern. Our blackout curtains leak like a sieve, we will occasionally have stage lights up on the stage left wing, and occasionally house-lights. Therefore I'm thinking 5,000-12,500 lumens.

The throw distance, depending on mounting location, is probably about 40' to 70' from the screen.

The minimum viewing distance is about 20', and the maximum is about 80'.

The screen is most likely at least 25'x25', if not bigger. However, we normally use a fraction of this screen, and i don't think the idea is to use all of it with this new projector.

Things I'd like:

A wired remote in the booth, to control all functions. IR has me uneasy.

A composite video and VGA run to the stage. (Already snaked apparently, no more say in that matter, say, will that need a signal booster?)

A more comprehensive video run to the booth, I'd like to go the HDMI route, to future proof this to some extent.

I'd like the projector to be HD capable.

Some sort of "idiot proof" control would be nice, but I'm thinking it's not worth the money. My vote is the more complex route, if it's all going to be controlled from the booth anyways.

So guys, anything I missed? I'm thinking going with the Christie model mentioned in Gaff's thread.

Thanks, and sorry for the parallel threads, I just didn't want to hijack Gaff's.


----------



## SerraAva (Jan 19, 2008)

I would give the guys at Total Video Products, or Russo's Music Center a call, they handle a lot of school stuff in your area Charc. Besides, I have a few friends at both, .


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 19, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Thanks, and sorry for the parallel threads, I just didn't want to hijack Gaff's.



But I want to hijack your thread! 

How do people around here feel about legalizing assisted suicide? 

Just kidding! 

Thanks for starting your own thread Charc. What a cool opportunity, don't miss it. It seems to like one option would be to go back to the person who made the offer originally and say so what do you think we should get? I also like the idea of calling in the local pros to get a couple of price quotes on the whole system install.


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 19, 2008)

The Christie HD12k is a great unit but it is 62grand. http://www.planetonline.com/online_...9128400_KeywordsClickOnID0_ProdID18781716.php

Currently running long runs of HDMI is somewhat problematic, there are moves afoot to make more reliable extenders etc (some of have had no end of problems with Gefen products. IF you are going to display any HD content that is likely to be protected you are going to need the HDMI connection. Today you can get away with other options, but in the very near future HDMI will be essential.

If this is a significant purchase I would absolutely go for a native 1920 x 1080 projector, you can look at sony has a peal and ruby on the lower end of the intensity, Jvc and Panasonic. Problem is now is probably NOT the best time to get one of the high end projectors from a cost standpoint.

IF you are just going to show video or pc in a low ambient lighting environment then the 5k units are probably ok, but if you have any need to raise the level of ambient lighing you are likely to need to go higher.

Look for a system that has the lens you need, dual lamps, and water cooled 

In concerts the move is on to use the LED units, but you are looking at lot of money
http://www.mobileviewscreens.com/led-screen-rental.html?gclid=CIqn6Lnvg5ECFR3MiQodAyy2AA

Sharyn


----------



## tomed101 (Jan 20, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> So to summarize:
> ....A wired remote in the booth, to control all functions. IR has me uneasy....



I can tell you from experience that IR can be incredibly unreliable... Most projector remotes have a 3.5mm TRS socket and another on the projector, which enables you to use the original remote, but have the convenience and reliability of wired. This also gives you the option of unplugging and using as IR again if needed.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 21, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Things I'd like:
> A wired remote in the booth, to control all functions. IR has me uneasy.
> 
> Some sort of "idiot proof" control would be nice, but I'm thinking it's not worth the money. My vote is the more complex route, if it's all going to be controlled from the booth anyways.



While on the remotes topic I will say it again, one word: Crestron.

If someone else is going to pay for the system then it's no worries as long as you get a good installer. Crestron remote systems can be configured however you, the user, wants, and in general they can be configured to control any remote controllable device. They can even control your iPod and put all of your iPod's functions and screens at your fingertips on the remotes (with the Crestron iPod dock).

They also generally provide your "idiot proof" control. Buttons are clearly labeled, dynamic touch screen that changes based on what functions you select. Simple to use, and all the computer and interface can be locked in a rack in the booth away from prying fingers.


----------



## tomed101 (Jan 21, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> While on the remotes topic I will say it again, one word: Crestron.
> If someone else is going to pay for the system then it's no worries as long as you get a good installer. Crestron remote systems can be configured however you, the user, wants, and in general they can be configured to control any remote controllable device. They can even control your iPod and put all of your iPod's functions and screens at your fingertips on the remotes (with the Crestron iPod dock).
> They also generally provide your "idiot proof" control. Buttons are clearly labeled, dynamic touch screen that changes based on what functions you select. Simple to use, and all the computer and interface can be locked in a rack in the booth away from prying fingers.



That is assuming that this very generous person is willing to put an open ended cost limit on this... A system like this would be great for out auditorium to basicly tie all of the gear together and make it teacher-proof, but I am assuming that this will not be cheap...


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 21, 2008)

tomed101 said:


> That is assuming that this very generous person is willing to put an open ended cost limit on this... A system like this would be great for out auditorium to basicly tie all of the gear together and make it teacher-proof, but I am assuming that this will not be cheap...



It's the standard in University Lecture theatres down this side of the border... Though AMX will sometimes get a Guernsey as does video commander (but generally that's old...)


----------



## tomed101 (Jan 21, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> It's the standard in University Lecture theatres down this side of the border... Though AMX will sometimes get a Guernsey as does video commander (but generally that's old...)



Any idea how much a basic system would cost to control a projector, VCR/DVD, house lights, and any other bits that I may have forgotten?


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 21, 2008)

No idea off the top of my head. I'll see if I can remember to find a ballpark number for you...


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, as long as we're talking ballpark numbers, Wrigley field seats [FONT=arial,helvetica]41,118. That should be quite adequate for a comprehensive Crestron system. Look everyone, Derek made a sports joke!
[/FONT]


----------



## museav (Jan 22, 2008)

There are definitely some jumps in pricing. Like I said on Gaff's thread, 1920x1080 resolution, HDMI and all those things would be good to have and are 'forward looking', but they also currently can carry a pretty hefty price in large venue projections. My biggest concern with many of these is that I see things like SuperHD and new transport standards already being discussed, so what degree of 'future proofing' is practical? Is it possible to spend so much initially to account for known technology that by the time you can implement it all it is no longer 'state of the art'? I'm not saying that is the situation for everyone, but these are practical considerations to think about in making decisions.

Since it has come up several times, Extron and Magenta Research both over DVI and HDMI over CAT5 solutions. You also have to look at HDCP issues, especially if you are not running the signal directly to the display device. Of course, Intellectual Property and copyright issues are often overlooked here and should be considered, especially if the room is used by multiple or external groups. For some reason having an nice video presentation system seems to make people think that they can then use that to show commercial DVDs at any event, including those for which they are charging and for which they have not obtained rights.

A Crestron/AMX type integrated control system is fairly common and I have put them in many auditoriums and multi-use theatres (I used to program these systems as well but got away from that). Two big factors in the cost are the programming itself and the user interface. A simple program with basic controls may cost a fraction of what the programming does for a complex room with multiple user levels, presets and interrelated functionality. And the price difference between a pushbutton panel and a 17" color touch panel with annotation is dramatic and in some cases either one might work with the rest of the system being exactly the same.

You might want to look at the Crestron MediaManager and QuickMedia systems. For many applications these can be a fairly effective option to address audio and video signal routing, switching and distribution as well as system control.


----------

